# C.I. X-TIL garage M



## JOEMUSCAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

My wife a I are about to purchase our first Motorhome, a C.I. X-Til Garage M. this is a 2011 model with only 11,000 Kms on the clock on a Fiat Ducato 2.3 Mjet. 

My question is, since I cannot seem to find a review on this model does anyone have any information or recommendations. This Camper is full of extras including A/C and dometic Tec29 generator. We are in love with it but have not decided yet as we need some answers and we have another 2 Motorhome possibilities to consider ( a Giottiline Graal z650 c on an Iveco 35c18 and a Rimor Sailer 700 on a Mercedes 318 ).

Any help would really help us out.

Regards

Joe 

MALTA


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

First may I welcome you to this Forum, where I am sure you will find almost every form of information, there really is a lot of it here.

You have made a good start with the Fiat x250, which is perhaps the most popular van for a motorhome base. The 230 multijet (I have one) is a great workhorse and has proved to be both economical and powerful enough to cope with the worst hills. Unlike the earlier vans, I expect yours will have come with the Fiat wide rear wheel set-up, which is a very stable chassis allowing for good cornering stability.
The Italian CI comes with a variety of layouts, which I am sure you selected according to your needs.
On these threads we hear of many short-comings on different vans and areas of unreliability. As your choice is quite a well known one with many on the road and with no negative reports that I am aware of....... enjoy it, love it and have years of pleasure in it.

Alan


----------



## JOEMUSCAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Alan,

For the welcome and the advice. We are really looking forward to this new adventure in our lives. And of course we are both looking forward to this interesting and informative forum. Will post some photos when we get the Motorhome....!

Thanks once again,

Joe


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Welcome, unfortunately my comments may dampen your spirits, but are not intended to by any means.
I wonder if you are looking at all the extras and what the vehicle has, without really sitting down and making a list of what you like, what you do not like and a third list of what you would change, each of you must do this separately and then compare, otherwise you may be changing again within a couple of years.
Not knowing all those mentioned, does your driving licence cover all the weights.
Is it just for two of you or dogs or children. I know I should have put that the other way round. :lol: 
When you have chosen do let us know and hope you enjoy.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This any good:

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...m+gt+c12&hl=en-GB&rlz=1T4SNYK_en-GBGB476GB476

tony


----------



## JOEMUSCAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Cabby,

thank you or your reply. Out of all the Motorhomes we saw last week in Sicily (yes we had to go to Sicily as you cannot really buy motorhomes in Malta) the C.I. X-Til really fit the bill and/or ticked all the boxes. We knew what we were looking for before we made the trip. We were lucky enough to be in France a few weeks before and managed to visit a couple of motorhome dealer sites, so we had a good idea of what made sense to us and what didn't. 

So when we finally got to Sicily (yes we do want a left hand drive motorhome as it makes sense when using it on the continent) we were pretty prepared as to the layout. We had to have a garage, we needed a nice comfortable living area and the fact that it has A/C and a generator is a plus as we will be travelling while the weather is still warm. Also if used during weekends in Malta during Summer when it's 33 degree weather we will definitely need cooling, something I would want on any camper we would have decided on. I just want to install a ladder and roof rack for our surf boards and an oven. 

As regards license, yes mine covers all weights although with this model it is not an issue. And as regards who will be using it, mostly my wife and I. Our kids , who all surf will probably visit while we are on the road, so there is enough space for the occasional intruders...hehe.... 

Thank you once again for your reply as you mentioned quite a few things I have had head aches over....

Regards

Joe


----------



## JOEMUSCAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Cabby,

thank you or your reply. Out of all the Motorhomes we saw last week in Sicily (yes we had to go to Sicily as you cannot really buy motorhomes in Malta) the C.I. X-Til really fit the bill and/or ticked all the boxes. We knew what we were looking for before we made the trip. We were lucky enough to be in France a few weeks before and managed to visit a couple of motorhome dealer sites, so we had a good idea of what made sense to us and what didn't. 

So when we finally got to Sicily (yes we do want a left hand drive motorhome as it makes sense when using it on the continent) we were pretty prepared as to the layout. We had to have a garage, we needed a nice comfortable living area and the fact that it has A/C and a generator is a plus as we will be travelling while the weather is still warm. Also if used during weekends in Malta during Summer when it's 33 degree weather we will definitely need cooling, something I would want on any camper we would have decided on. I just want to install a ladder and roof rack for our surf boards and an oven. 

As regards license, yes mine covers all weights although with this model it is not an issue. And as regards who will be using it, mostly my wife and I. Our kids , who all surf will probably visit while we are on the road, so there is enough space for the occasional intruders...hehe.... 

Thank you once again for your reply as you mentioned quite a few things I have had head aches over....

Regards

Joe


----------



## JOEMUSCAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Tony,

I hadn't seen that particular link yet. Quite encouraging. I think we have found our motorhome......!!!!!


Thanks and regards


Joe


----------



## JOEMUSCAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Finally got our Motorhome to Malta.


----------



## JOEMUSCAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Just before boarding the Catamaran for Malta.... The final leg.


----------



## snmh1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Congratulations - nice van!

The X-TIL is sold as the C.I. S-Line 700 or Roller Team T-Line 700 here in the UK, with a few minor specification changes. I Think that they look really good for the money.

Enjoy..


----------

